# Spearing Lake Martin (AL)



## wide_open (May 24, 2010)

I'll be spending some time there and wondering if anyone has speared there...If so, how long ago and what was it like? Thanks...


----------



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

Was up there on fathers day. Saw plenty of bass, crappie, bluegill... but no catfish. 

Dove around Chimney Rock and it was COLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!! Depth was around 130 feet I believe. My boys and I got down to 40 feet and hung out for a few minutes and decided it was way to cold without a wetsuit, I think you would need at least a 5mm core in the deep water. Vis was about 5 feet in the deeper areas. 

We found a spot close to shore which was about 30-40', vis was about 10-15 feet, temp around 80 and this is where we found fish. I found a christmas tree loaded with crappie, but didn't shoot since you can't take them with a spear. 

Good luck, I would find a place away from boat traffic. People on the lake don't look for dive flags while boating.


----------



## white2244bass (Dec 19, 2010)

I need lots of info on lake martin if one of you would please send it to me. Im needing info on Bass fishing I have a BFL in march there. Thank you guys.


----------

